# Hey, check out my friend's new comic!



## Jarren (Aug 14, 2018)

So, a very close friend of mine just launched his web comic this morning and is looking for readers+feedback. It you're looking for something light hearted to read/view, why not give it a shot?
mccalloncallcomic.com: This is the University - McCall on Call


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 14, 2018)

Looks like my cup of tea. I think i will like it


----------



## Jarren (Aug 14, 2018)

Glad to hear it!


----------



## Pogo (Aug 15, 2018)

Imediately thinks murder mystery, film noir and drama.
Begins to read, thinks drama, slice of  life and college antics.
The discription says the mc will be facing gangsters, cults and other noir staples on a college campus. This could be a fun read but it could be to soon make the McCall.


----------

